
Ask HN: How do you find enterprise clients for your app? - harisb2012
I&#x27;m wondering which strategy fits the best for different startups. If any of you sell you SaaS app to enterprise clients, can you let me know how did you start with that?
======
brudgers
What market segment does the product target?

~~~
harisb2012
Mostly startups - my product is knowledge base software

